# Michigan Veterans Pay No Land Taxes



## Rakkasan (Sep 27, 2008)

I am not sure if this falls exactly in this topic, but I will put it out there. Due to a recent law being passed, any Veteran who is 100% disabled will pay no property tax. Just info.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

To clarify, it's a homestead tax exemption, you must live there as primary residence.


----------

